# One of my kitty's 'Fluffy' ..grey and white kirry



## Minimouse (Apr 10, 2013)

I have had him since I was 10. So he's very special to me.
I love taking pics of him as he is very photogenic. 
Here's a few I've taken tonight.... Enjoy 





And we thought he was sucking his 'thumb' in this one.. hehe!


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

He has a very sweet face, and as you said very photogenic, what a cutie


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

I love that first photo. 

He is certainly studying something pretty intensely.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

aww he is gorgeous, looks very like my Mitzy.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Aaaaw! Bless - love the 'sucky thumb'.


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

He does take a great photo....


----------

